# daisy74 diary



## daisy74 (Mar 22, 2001)

Had a pretty good day except I didn't get to go workout at the gym because my little girl got sick. But hopefully she will be doing better tomorrow so I can get to the gym. Didn't cheat today. Really need to keep up with what I cheat on because I have been cheating more than I should lately. Need to get my body fat down. My diet counselor says I am crazy but I am the one who has to see it and I want it gone.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 23, 2001)

Worked out this morning at the gym. Talked to a nutritionest/personal trainer I know, is suppose to come by on monday and help me out with my weight/cardio program. Diet was pretty good until around supper time. Cheated by eating some chocolate chips. Had the day to myself and got kind of lonely there for a little while. Missed my little girl, she is usually always there to keep me company and keep me busy. Well that is about it, feeling pretty tired.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 24, 2001)

Well I was going to go to the gym today since I missed going on Thursday but I changed my mind and just worked out a little at home. I guess I might go for a little jog when my husband gets home from mountain biking. I am going to try and be good this weekend since it is the weekends when I seem to cheat the most.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 25, 2001)

Well it is a rest day today. Really in need of it since my back and shoulders are so sore from fridays workout. Hopefully they will be feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 26, 2001)

Went to the gym this morning but only did 30 minutes cario instead of 50 due to my husband was home sick (or so he said) and wanted to go to lunch so I had to kind of hurry. But other than that I had a pretty good workout. Doing pretty good on the food intake today.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 27, 2001)

I guess I caught what my husband had or I guess it could be this crazy weather in LA. Cold in the mornings, hot in the afternoon and then cold at night. I wish it would decide on one or the other. Anyway didn't finish my workout this morning because I started feeling really bad. I guess I will go home and take it easy for the rest of the day.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 28, 2001)

Today is my rest day, good thing because the weather as been horrible. It has been raining all day and all last night. Well hopefully I will be feeling better tomorrow so that I can start my new routine that L&IC set up for me. I sure am ready for a change.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 29, 2001)

Well I started my new workout today. Really was nice to have a change. And my arms sure were shaking by the end of it. Well I cheated bad today on my diet. Went to eat mexican with my twin sister and I had chips, salsa, chicken burrito, and some more fating things. Oh well will get back on track tomorrow. Mexican is my weakness.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 30, 2001)

Tell me about it daisy, Mexican food is my favorite!  Don't worry about the cheat day, we need good ole fun every once in a while.  Life isn't all just about dieting.  Life is just 84.3% about dieting heh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 30, 2001)

Thanks Earwax

For awhile there I would feel so horrible when I cheated on the least little thing but now I am getting better and have been allowing myself to have one cheat meal a week. My philosophy is that it is not a diet it is a lifestyle change. I dont think I could make it thinking I was on a diet all the time.


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 31, 2001)

Well I had a good workout yesterday and this morning my calves are killing me. Today is a rest day. 

Well I have to bring my little girl to a Birthday Party at a pizza place today. Hopefully I will be able to resist eating that stuff. 

I lost a pound this week. I am now at 134 and hopefully I can get down to 130 even though everyone thinks I dont need to loose anymore. I agree I dont need to loose anymore in the top part but the bottom part is a totally different ball game. It just seems to be falling of my chest and shoulder area and then it is just staying around on the butt and thigh area. I also cant seem to get rid of that little pouch on my lower stomach, and it is really getting on my nerves. Oh well I guess it just takes time.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 1, 2001)

Yesterday was a rest day but it sure was a long one. Well I did resist the pizza but last night we went to Bennigan's and I have been craving a hamburger all weekend and I had a big ole fattening greasy burger and that is not it, it happened to be about 11:30 pm. 

Anyway my husbands truck go broken into yesterday while he was at the mtn biking trail. I just cant beleive people in this world dont have anymore respect for people's belongings. And all they wanted was the stupid radio. Well if we would of known that we would have left the door unlocked so they could just take what they want lol. Well I guess I should quit gripping but this is the 3rd time we have had one of our cars broken into and it just gets on my last nerve.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 3, 2001)

Well my schedule has got kind of messed up this week due to I have to run around town getting my hubbies truck fixed. So this is what it looks like this week.
Monday-Rest Day
Tues-Upper Body
Wed-Lower Body
Thursday-Rest Day
Friday-Upper Body
Saturday-Lower Body

I hate it when my schedule gets messed up but I guess it is good in a way since I have to work all day Thursday and wont have time to make it to the gym.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 3, 2001)

Well I had a good upper body workout this morning. I got to the gym after getting an estimate on the damage to my husbands truck and really didn't feel like working out but I went ahead and I am glad I did because I had a great workout. Some days I just have to push myself alot harder than others. I am just craving everything in sight this week and I am not being a good girl.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 4, 2001)

I had a good lower body workout today. My legs were shaking when I was finished. I also had a great cardio session.  That interval cardio sure does wear you out. Well tomorrow is my rest day and good thing because I have a full day ahead of me.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 9, 2001)

Well I haven't posted in a few days but the new routine is going great. I had a killer cardio session today, I did 30 minutes on the crosstrainer with 2 minute intervals. Shoulder has started popping again when doing some of the arm lifts, guess I will get my sister to give me a deep tissue m***age on my shoulders even though she kills me with the pain. Well usually she tells me to take a break from arms after she works on it but I am just starting to see some defination in my arms and really dont want to take break. Oh well, I guess I will see how it feels after she works on it.


----------



## susiQ (Apr 9, 2001)

> Originally posted by daisy74:
> *Well I haven't posted in a few days but the new routine is going great....
> *



How come you didn't spell out massage???????
I said vibrator in a different post!!!! lol


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 10, 2001)

I thought I did spell it out, I dont know what happened.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 11, 2001)

Well today is rest day but I had a good workout yesterday. I probaly will have my cheat meal tonight since it is my anniversary and we are going out to eat. I will try and not be to bad since I cheated so bad last week.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 12, 2001)

Well it is upper body day and I will go workout this afternoon since I have to work this morning. Had a good dinner last night but I suprised myself. My husband ordered a fried seafood platter and I ordered a broiled seafood platter, we were going to share but really I rathered the broiled platter better, all that fried stuff just makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 18, 2001)

I haven't had a whole lot of time to sit on the computer lately but today is my rest day and my day off from work so I thought I would come and post since I haven't posted this week.  Well the workout has been going great and my friend said she can see more defination in my arms. Well I lost another pound, down to 133 now.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 20, 2001)

Been having a pretty good week. Weight training and cardio going pretty good, I just wish I could get rid of my lower stomach a little faster. Does this ever go away after having a baby or does it just take a long time?  Well I will really be bloated this weekend because we are having a good ole crawfish boil tomorrow. yum yum but way too much salt but oh well they only come around once a year. Ok does anyone ever read my diary because I sure good use a reply about the stomach problem.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi Daisy, Keep doing all your doing and the little after baby ponch will go.  You are definately on the right track from what I can see here. It is a bummer but it takes time. I have two children , the first was a c-section, the second natural. I thought my abs would  never show again but they popped out nicely once I lost the extra fat I was carrying. You'll get there, just be consistant and persistant with your diet and exercise!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 22, 2001)

I didnt get to go workout on friday and also was not able to make it up on saturday. Oh well will just have to get my butt busy this coming week.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 25, 2001)

Well this weeks workouts have been going pretty good. Went up on some weights this week on lower body. Not sure on some of them, i usually know when I am getting on the machine. I know on the leg press I did  195 yesterday which is pretty good for me. I guess I am getting a little stronger. Well I am not feeling very well today, I think I am coming down with a sore throat. Good thing today is rest day. And man do my legs hurt.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 28, 2001)

Well, I have been kind of busy past couple of days and havent been able to make it to the gym. I really have to get busy next week, no skipping. Well I am down another pound at 132 now. Went mountain bike riding last night, pretty fun but havent rode in awhile so I was a little scared of some things that I am used to doing. One lady was there and she had no fear in her body, I dont think that will ever happen to me or my sister in law, we both were walking stuff, which I think is more exercise than riding the stuff. Oh well enough of this babling.


----------



## daisy74 (May 14, 2001)

Well I havent posted in a while. But I have been doing pretty good on my workouts although I only have been able to make it to the gym about three days a week but I need to start making four again especially this month. We will be going to Gulf Shores in the middle of June so no cheating until then and gotta go buy me a month of unlimited tanning. Gotta get ready for the bathing suit hope I can do it.


----------



## daisy74 (May 16, 2001)

Well I got on the scale this morning and I have reached my goal weight of 130 but I am just not sure I am satisfied with that. You make it to one goal and then you reset it for another one. I think I might aim for 125, even though everyone is already driving me crazy by telling me I need to gain weight. But you know what, who cares because I am the one who has to look in the mirror and I am not happy yet. Do you ever get happy? or am I really hard on myself?


----------



## Mule (May 23, 2001)

I have to say your hard on yourself. You are your worst judge.


----------



## Large And In Charge (May 23, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> I have to say your hard on yourself. You are your worst judge.



I like this boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## daisy74 (May 30, 2001)

Thanks for the replies guys, I get lonely in here lol.  

Anyway I havent posted in a while, been busy and havent got to workout very much. Worked out Monday and Tuesday, great workouts, I sure have missed my workouts. I have to make a effort to get to the gym on Thursday and Friday since my sister likes to work me all the time. Well thats enough for now, will post again in a few days.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 6, 2001)

Hey Daisy,
 Are you feeling better?   Sounds like your hard work is paying off.Congrats on hitting your goal weight girl. Be careful not to go over board with the weight loss though. I am like you , I get to my goal and want to be leaner. That is a dangerous way to think.  It takes some time but you need to find a weight and body fat that is easy for you to maintain with a diet that is liveable . Have you had your bf done since we talked in open chat? 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## daisy74 (Jul 2, 2001)

Hey Karategirl! Thanks for posting in my journal. Sorry it took so long to type back but I have not been on here much this month anyways the last time I got my bf checked it was 17% so I am not sure what it is now. I think I am going to try and stay at 125 because my doc said that was a good weight and that it might be unhealthy to get any lower than that. But I am happy with the way I look and that is what matters. And by the way I am doing GREAT! Life is wonderful and everything.

------------------
Fear is useless, Faith is priceless,Pain is exquisit.It hurts so good


----------



## karategirl (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Daisy,






   Sounds like your enjoying your Summer. Glad to hear everything is going so well! Have a wonderful 4th

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------

